# Ponerorchis graminifolia



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponerorchis is coming online now. Here are the first to open. These are very small plants standing no more than a few inches tall.

Already posted this one, but it is more open now.







Interestingly, it threw one pale flower.






Here's a real dark one that my camera cannot accurately show - the color is much less red, but rather more blue and much deeper. Go figure.






I just call this beauty, "angel". 






More to follow in the coming week.


----------



## John M (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for posting. I tried some of these; but, I think I kept them too wet. 'Must try again. They are beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2010)

How is it that I don't have any of these?????


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 15, 2010)

Wonderful display's!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2010)

interesting, this albinistic bloom!!! And all of them, beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful blooms!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2010)

The blooms on the bottom foto look like angels w/ their heads bowed! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## jewel (Jun 15, 2010)

talk about an avalanche of color! wonderful pix!:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 16, 2010)

:clap::clap: too sweet! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 19, 2010)

More coming into flower now. This one I call "Fancy Pink" is at its peak:






A nice lavender flower with a big lip:






A nice bicolor with a nearly spoon shaped and flat lip:






And the first one I ever grew, this little beauty that I bought at a hardware store back in 2004. She's like an old friend:









Even more to follow!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 19, 2010)

So beautiful! Too bad these are hard to come by at this part of the word!


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are really wonderful, Tom. 
Any chance you can post a group photo so we can see them all together for scale?


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 20, 2010)

You are once again being vigorously envied -- by me!  :drool:
These don't have any fragrance, do they?
Got any cultural advice for us?
I've been eyeing these plants for a few years now, wondering whether or not to take the leap. :wink:


----------



## jewel (Jun 20, 2010)

your area must have the most amazing hardware stores ever! extraordinary beauty especially like the hardware store bi-color:clap: these orchids remind me of salvia very "lippy"


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all. They are delightful little things and not too fussy, but of course also not so easy either.



Heather said:


> Any chance you can post a group photo so we can see them all together for scale?



Here's most of them Heather. They are small, even the "big" ones.








Lanmark said:


> These don't have any fragrance, do they?
> Got any cultural advice for us?



Mark, no fragrance that I can tell. I grow them in pure kanuma with perfect drainage. The bulbs are planted just below the surface in a thin layer of sphagnum. They start growth in April, flower in June and July, and go down in late October. I keep them moist at all times until they finish flowering, and then back off the watering a tad, but never dry them out. During the growth cycle they are fertilized every three weeks with a very dilute liquid mix - too much and the leaf ends brown quickly. The like bright shade conditions, so make good paph companions. Once fully dormant they are kept near bone dry, just a tad of water once in a while. In growth they like warm temps (20-28 C) and in winter they are kept 0-10 C. I replant then every spring in fresh medium. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 20, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hope that helps.



Perfect instructions! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

I love them!!!! Where can I get them????

The instructions are perfect!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> I love them!!!! Where can I get them????



Sometimes available in the EU - I know there is at least one German vendor (sorry, don't know who!) and I'd guess that Paul Christian in the UK might sell them from time to time.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you Tom!!!!


----------

